# Bin cages



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Well after my idea of making a new hammie cage I've just found some boxes that would be perfect to stack , there abit bigger than a mini duna and reasonably deep

they were only £4 , I bought 5 although only 3 are for hammies 
where can I buy mesh ???


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Try a local builders merchant, they're usually good for stuff like that. If you go skip searching you can find decent sizes of it for free 

Peace
Akai-Chan

Also you double posted


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Sorry for double posting , stupid iPhone 

Wooo skip searching lol


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you have anything like a Howdens or builders warehouse near you? just have a look round there every few days and you'll find something soon enough 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> Well after my idea of making a new hammie cage I've just found some boxes that would be perfect to stack , there abit bigger than a mini duna and reasonably deep
> 
> they were only £4 , I bought 5 although only 3 are for hammies
> where can I buy mesh ???


I got my mesh from the range for my bin cages


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

What's the range ? Yep we've got a howdens I think  will have a look


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

The range:

Shop Online at The Range - Furniture, Arts & Crafts, Garden, Housewares & Pet Care


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooooh I'm excited about making my bin cage now 

No idea where I'll get the wire mesh from... do they do stuff like that in Wilkinsons I wonder?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Ooooh I'm excited about making my bin cage now
> 
> No idea where I'll get the wire mesh from... do they do stuff like that in Wilkinsons I wonder?


Yes they do... at least in my local one they do... 
It's cheaper too


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes they do... at least in my local one they do...
> It's cheaper too


I think I have seen plastic storage boxes in the pound/cheap shop in Faversham... if not I expect Wilkinsons have them too


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hehe yes they sell everything dont they 

Just make sure its a big box with lots of room to run round..
Or are you adding it on to sausages cages?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hehe yes they sell everything dont they
> 
> Just make sure its a big box with lots of room to run round..
> Or are you adding it on to sausages cages?


Yeah I'm adding it onto his peggy metro + rotastak pod, so I'm going to get quite a big one but not a MASSIVE one as I already have 2 cages for him 

I need room for his new toys   

Do you think it would be ok if I draped the mesh over the top, rather than making a hole in the side...? and then tighten it round the top using some string/elastic or something.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yeah I'm adding it onto his peggy metro + rotastak pod, so I'm going to get quite a big one but not a MASSIVE one as I already have 2 cages for him
> 
> I need room for his new toys
> 
> Do you think it would be ok if I draped the mesh over the top, rather than making a hole in the side...? and then tighten it round the top using some string/elastic or something.


Yes sure...
Or you could cut out the lid and put it in there...
Remember that you'll need access to the box so dont fix it down permanently.
Some boxes are deep enough for him to not be able to climb out though..

Just read this on the rspca website about sneezing...

If a hamster is sneezing, breathing slowly and has a sore nose, it may have an infection that could develop into pneumonia. Keep the hamster warm and improve its diet, but seek veterinary advice if symptoms continue.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hows this for a toy for him
Home (Cage) For Hamster Or Similar Pet on eBay (end time 16-Aug-09 12:25:29 BST)

Sorry for hijacking your thread alyissa_liss :blushing:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes sure...
> Or you could cut out the lid and put it in there...
> Remember that you'll need access to the box so dont fix it down permanently.
> Some boxes are deep enough for him to not be able to climb out though..
> ...


What do you mean cut out the lid, do you mean cut a square in the lid and put the lid back on the box? I probably will cut a hole in the side as well actually as I might need to stack the cages on top of it  I was going to try and get a really deep one so there are no escapes 

I read that a while ago, thing is he's sneezed for months so surely he would have died/got worse before now? Also I *think* he's improved as I didn't notice him sneezing nearly as much last night and not scrathing so much 

But I have 4 days off now (yay) so I am keeping a close eye on him and if he hasn't stopped then I will be taking him to the vets 

I'm going to see if hes awake now so I can check how he is


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> What do you mean cut out the lid, do you mean cut a square in the lid and put the lid back on the box? I probably will cut a hole in the side as well actually as I might need to stack the cages on top of it  I was going to try and get a really deep one so there are no escapes
> 
> I read that a while ago, thing is he's sneezed for months so surely he would have died/got worse before now? Also I *think* he's improved as I didn't notice him sneezing nearly as much last night and not scrathing so much
> 
> ...


I meant cut a square out of the lid, and insert the mesh... Or you can do it on the side instead.. 
So you are back from your bf's?
Did you have a nice time?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I meant cut a square out of the lid, and insert the mesh... Or you can do it on the side instead..
> So you are back from your bf's?
> Did you have a nice time?


That castle thing does look rather cool 

Yes I got back on tuesday... now he is in the caribbean grr!

I spent a lot of the time worrying about my poor Sausage after he bit my mum lol... Apparantly all she did was put her hand in the cage for him to sniff, he sniffed it and she thought oh thats ok then, ill lift him out and she tried to scoop him out and he turned round and bit her... ouch!

I just got Sausage out and he is running around in his ball... he seems fine as the last few times I've put him in it he's sat there scratching but he seems better 

Well he still sneezed a few times when I woke him up.. but thats *normal* for him I think 

Yes very sorry for hijacking your thread... lol :blushing:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

haha.. i still cant help but chuckle that he bit her :blushing:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> haha.. i still cant help but chuckle that he bit her :blushing:


:O How rude! She is on antibiotics lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hehe sorry :blushing:
I shouldnt laugh really, i know how much it hurts


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> hehe sorry :blushing:
> I shouldnt laugh really, i know how much it hurts


Lollll well the one time he bit me it did actually hurt quite a bit... and it didn't even draw blood!

If he bit me and drew blood I probably would have just fainted


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Blackie is still a bit nippy but given the way he was treated i'm not surprised


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

dont worry about hijacking

just been to my howdens , they didnt have any  im not in a rush though


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Blackie is still a bit nippy but given the way he was treated i'm not surprised


Aww poor blackie 

Or maybe you just taste nice


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

lol maybe..
He is getting better though... It doesnt hurt as much as it did


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Your skin must be toughening up then


----------

